# Where to find specialized Women's framesets?



## jtimmer1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi,

My girlfriend and I are building her up a bike and already have all of the parts besides the frameset. She really likes the Specialized Dolce and Amira framesets, but we are having trouble finding anything but complete bikes. Any suggestions?

Thanks,

JT


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

In the US, S-Works and Pro Amira framesets are available. The Ruby looks to be only available as a complete bike. Any authorized Specialized dealer should be able to order the Pro Amira for you. For the S-Works, you may need to find a shop which sells S-Works bikes (not sure about this).


----------



## jtimmer1 (Mar 28, 2009)

What about the Dolce frames?


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

Visit http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCWomenBikesLander.jsp

Dolce comes as a complete bike, you may be able to find a frameset on ebay/craigslist
Amira's framesets can be purchased.

As Dr_John mentioned, any Specialized dealer should be able to order a frameset for you.


----------



## jtimmer1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Talked to a few bike shops who talked to specialized reps. Dolce framesets can't be had. only as complete bikes.

Any suggestions or alternatives?


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

Whats your budget on the frame?


----------



## jtimmer1 (Mar 28, 2009)

We are looking to spend 300 to 500 (max) for the frame. We're both college students (I spend most of my money on my bike :lol: ). Any frame with a geometry similar to the Dolce would be great.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

check ebay/craigslist

Look for an LBS that rents bikes out. They may have something.


----------



## jtimmer1 (Mar 28, 2009)

I've been doing the former. I'll ask around at bike shops. The market for lower level women's road bike frames is rather small. Thinking about trying to find one of those Chinese carbon frames with the right geometry. We'll see.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I had a Trek 1.5 WSD for a long time. It was a great bike. I could have ridden it forever.
You've got the parts to upgrade it if desired.

Look here: http://raleigh.craigslist.org/bik/2036932186.html
or here: http://raleigh.craigslist.org/spo/1991492180.html


----------

